# Why are introverts often/always considered "better" than extroverts?



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

KuRoMi said:


> Ever heard of Facebook, Twitter or YouTube? Not much introspection or learning going on there (although I did try to learn stuff on FB, it was just pointless to do so.) Point is, it isn't just introverts on the internet.


I actually beg to differ, I watch youtube almost exclusively for documentaries! I have also used youtube to teach myself statistics, I swear i've learned more from that playlist on statistics than I ever did in the lectures.

Id agree with @DeductiveReasoner our society emphasises extroversion and I blame pop culture! Society seems to reward people who have bigger mouths than brains..


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

"To speak and to speak well are two different things. A fool may talk, but a wise man speaks." 

I've been on both sides of the spectrum. I find extroverts to be a quite refreshing experience and as for my fellow introverts, I find them to be an enlightening experience. I know I'm braking a few rules here but hell, I was never the one to follow.


----------



## Kaley (Nov 28, 2011)

Most people think then extroverts are better than introverts...
I prefer introverts though, all of the extroverts I know like to think aloud and it really bothers me.


----------



## Riverlioness (Nov 25, 2011)

Oleas said:


> Why do you think that is? Can't stop reading threads full of stereotypes where extroverts are made out to be brainless party animals who can't enjoy the true meaning of life.
> 
> Why are introverts often/always considered "better", smarter, or deeper than extroverts?
> 
> EDIT: I guess I'll be more clear... not saying I think either extroverts or introverts are better. I love both, and don't even think there are comparisons to be made. I'm just wondering about something I've noticed.



I don't think any of those things about extroverts. There are alot of nit wits on Meyers Briggs forums with fat egos and they come in all personality types.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I have never noticed this mentality at play in my life yet (in either the case of introverts and extroverts). And the smartest person I've ever known is an extrovert (ENTJ to be exact...this type seems to consist of among the smartest people I've ever known, along with INTPs and INTJs, which might just be a coincidence in my life...).


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

That's probably because the stereotypical troublemaker is extroverted. No matter how much of a rebel you are, people tend to not suspect you so long as you're quiet. I don't know why, but that's what I generally see..?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know, but shockingly even my ENFP nephew said this when he found out he was an ENFP, and he doesn't know ANYTHING about MBTI and he's 14 years old.

He said, "better to be an introvert, nobody else has to motivate you."


----------



## Awesomeste (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm an extovert. A weak extrovert that likes alone time too. I'm my own inspiration. I don't need people or alone time to energize me. I need coffee. BOOM! Broke all ENFP stereotypes like a boss


----------



## Praesepe (Dec 4, 2011)

As far as introverts being considered the darlings of the social realm, I have missed the memo on that one. I have had introvert friends who were considered 'sinister' and "anti-social" for no reason other than their preference for silence. I guess on internet forums, introverts who are inclined to stay at home and do most of their socializing on the computer have free reign. So out of the considerable number of introverts who frequent forums a good slice of them may hold a "introverts are better" slant that may be reflected in their thinly-veiled criticisms of extroverts. Truth is we live in a society geared towards extroversion. Extroverts gain rewards because of their natural inclinations, so introverts, being the minority, don't get that. If introverts want to blow off some steam about that fine, but enough with this one type is better than the other crap. No preference is really better than the other.


----------

